# Why so quiet?



## SEC (Jul 13, 2007)

I have been away from this forum (Field Archery Forum) for a little over a year due to some health issues. When I used to frequent this place it used to really be busy!! Sometimes it got a bit heated, but it used to rock in here...what has happened?


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

One, or more, of the more boisterous members was asked to leave for making unfavorable comments. There seemed to be a mass exodus of followers as well. But there has been a decline in participation overall by many of the "oldtimers" on this site. Some of it is due to the "cleanup" efforts of the powers that be. Except in the main GenPop area where it really is needed...


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome back and hope all is well with your helath issues. Besides the mass edodus, we're also huddled around the heaters, biding our time waiting for the weather to warm up so that we can venture back to our fav shooting arenas....haha I'll be imprisoned indoors for a couple more months. :wink:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

everybody knows that field shooters dont know anything. no sense in exercising my jaw just to hear myself talk. :noidea:


----------



## SEC (Jul 13, 2007)

rock monkey said:


> everybody knows that field shooters dont know anything. no sense in exercising my jaw just to hear myself talk. :noidea:


See...Rock is trying to get a little debate going...this is needed!

Even if it is just from him


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

well, my bounty isnt getting any local takers so what's the point?


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Not much field shooting going on this time of year even though the weather has been good for some outdoor shooting this year. Was up to 56 again today and not much wind either. Most folks are shooting the indoor stuff during the winter months also. I sure would like to get out and shoot some field this year as i haven't for a few years now.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

field is boring.......

no heated arguments about how to score an arrow....touching-not touching, cutting-not cutting, pushing/pulling

no in-depth discussions on who shot a target for how long and still missed.

no drama about blacked out arrows and how unfair it is

no drama about being shorted 11 cents in a payout and how many armored cars carry away the club's take.

no drama about how a target was set.....up/down hill, light-to-dark/dark-to-light, squared to the shooter

no drama about where the stake was and who was/was not touching it

no drama about how shot up a target was that made scoring difficult

no drama about what brand of target (bale) was being used and who would/would not shoot because of it.

no drama about how long it took a group to shoot a target and wouldnt let faster groups shoot thru.

no drama about fat/skinny arrows 'hoggin up' real estate.

no drama about someone shooting a 'faster' bow and how unfair it is or how hard it is on targets



i guess field does get pretty boring. :noidea:


----------



## MC Racer (Jan 26, 2011)

This is why i am going to try field archery this year.I have shoot some at my club but only for fun not by official rules.


rock monkey said:


> field is boring.......
> 
> no heated arguments about how to score an arrow....touching-not touching, cutting-not cutting, pushing/pulling
> 
> ...


----------



## slimshady2 (Feb 5, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing. I just became a member today, and looking at some of the threads, everyone must have this sport in the bag.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Someone is having a hard time getting off that beating the dead horse kick like another person in this forum.

He isn't asking why FIELD ARCHERY is dead. He asked why the field archery FORUM is dead. HD gave the EXACT reason why this place is dead.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

Kade said:


> Someone is having a hard time getting off that beating the dead horse kick like another person in this forum.
> 
> He isn't asking why FIELD ARCHERY is dead. He asked why the field archery FORUM is dead. HD gave the EXACT reason why this place is dead.



well, it's not like people want to speak up and play the game and have something to talk about. what else is there to do? :noidea:


----------



## MC Racer (Jan 26, 2011)

Well i had some questions i was going to ask but i will keep my mouth shut.


 said:


> Someone is having a hard time getting off that beating the dead horse kick like another person in this forum.
> 
> He isn't asking why FIELD ARCHERY is dead. He asked why the field archery FORUM is dead. HD gave the EXACT reason why this place is dead.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

ask away..........we dont mind answering questions about the game.

there's a TON of really good info in the stickies at the top of the forum for field.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

MC Racer said:


> Well i had some questions i was going to ask but i will keep my mouth shut.


Ask your question...or start another thread and ask it there. Your not beating the horse....


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

ask away... bring a littl' life to this forum.... :thumbs_up


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Not sure if it a coincidence or not but since the mass exodus I really haven't had much desire to shoot. Now it is about time to go back where Iv'e been hiding.
OH HELL, WHATEVER HAPPENED TO HORNET???????:angel:
What are they gonna do? Ban me again or something. Big deal


----------



## SEC (Jul 13, 2007)

Yea...what Rattleman said!! 

I know I got blasted by the Hornet a few times, but his commentary was the reason I kept comming back.

It was "rumored" that he was asked to leave...where did he go?


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

SEC said:


> Yea...what Rattleman said!!
> 
> I know I got blasted by the Hornet a few times, but his commentary was the reason I kept comming back.
> 
> It was "rumored" that he was asked to leave...where did he go?



HE was the reason I quit posting here. From the pm's I received, I was not alone.


----------



## SEC (Jul 13, 2007)

Really...I never received any PM's, but they must have happened for the "powers" to remove him.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

SEC said:


> Really...I never received any PM's, but they must have happened for the "powers" to remove him.


Its all water under the bridge now. Maybe with the shooting season getting started things will pick up here.


----------



## itsme (Nov 6, 2007)

I learned when I was in elementary school, that I had to play by the rules on the playground. I learned in the military, that rules are there, and you better follow them. It still holds true today, when you're on someone else's playground, you better follow the rules. They are very clear here, and he obviously didn't follow them. If he chose to roll the dice, and challenge them, his choice, (the guy you're referring to), he got busted, so bye bye.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

itsme said:


> I learned when I was in elementary school, that I had to play by the rules on the playground. I learned in the military, that rules are there, and you better follow them. It still holds true today, when you're on someone else's playground, you better follow the rules. They are very clear here, and he obviously didn't follow them. If he chose to roll the dice, and challenge them, his choice, (the guy you're referring to), he got busted, so bye bye.


That's a real short sided view of what happened but we'll just chalk that up to inexperience. 

Anyway, it's quiet because it's February. Most folks are shooting indoors getting ready for Vegas and Indoor Nats. Once we get through Nats, things will pick up. They always do. People start getting ready for Field season and the banter picks up quite significantly.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

itsme said:


> I learned when I was in elementary school, that I had to play by the rules on the playground. I learned in the military, that rules are there, and you better follow them. It still holds true today, when you're on someone else's playground, you better follow the rules. They are very clear here, and he obviously didn't follow them. If he chose to roll the dice, and challenge them, his choice, (the guy you're referring to), he got busted, so bye bye.


Very true. But when you don't know the story or what happened it's also wise to not give your interpretation of the events. 

I learned that in school and in life :wink:


----------



## itsme (Nov 6, 2007)

Very admirable to have friends with integrity to stand behind you when you're not around, but tell me I'm wrong about why he's gone. Its pretty cut and dry, like it or not. You're biased to his plight, because you're his friend. I'm not the one who banned him, nor made the rules, just observed what happened.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Would you like one of us to have him call you and prove you wrong? I am sure he would have no problem doing so, heck he may even make it a conference call with a few of the guys that were Moderators at the time that also stepped down so they can confirm the truth to the story. :chortle:

Again, when you have no clue it's best to sit back and not say anything.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

you can include me in on the call too.. i'd like to know !


====================


field will pick up when it warms up.. :thumbs_up

things around here.. maybe not so much until the hillbilly and nationals..:thumbs_up

but then vance does a good job of updating and posting his status'sss !...:thumbs_up..


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

itsme said:


> Very admirable to have friends with integrity to stand behind you when you're not around, but tell me I'm wrong about why he's gone. Its pretty cut and dry, like it or not. You're biased to his plight, because you're his friend. I'm not the one who banned him, nor made the rules, just observed what happened.


You're wrong.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

I don't really want to dredge up an unhappy ancient history. He is no longer the mod for this forum so hopefully more of the people that use to frequent this forum will return.


----------



## itsme (Nov 6, 2007)

Dont really care, obviously as much as some of you do. Dont need a call to prove he's gone. As far as not having a clue, the bottom line is, he's gone. It's obvious he liked to stir the pot, and he stepped on someone's toes. Im sure it didnt hurt his career, or his income. Im sure he still shoots archery. I'm sure he's ok.This is just a forum, but by some of the #s of the posts on here, seems to be a major part of your lives. Maybe some of you need a pet, or pay more attention to your spouse or something.



Kade said:


> Would you like one of us to have him call you and prove you wrong? I am sure he would have no problem doing so, heck he may even make it a conference call with a few of the guys that were Moderators at the time that also stepped down so they can confirm the truth to the story. :chortle:
> 
> Again, when you have no clue it's best to sit back and not say anything.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

ccwilder3 said:


> I don't really want to dredge up an unhappy ancient history. He is no longer the mod for this forum so hopefully more of the people that use to frequent this forum will return.


Actually this part of the forum was created by said person. He stopped being a mod long before he left AT.




itsme said:


> Dont really care, obviously as much as some of you do. Dont need a call to prove he's gone. As far as not having a clue, the bottom line is, he's gone. It's obvious he liked to stir the pot, and he stepped on someone's toes. Im sure it didnt hurt his career, or his income. Im sure he still shoots archery. I'm sure he's ok.This is just a forum, but by some of the #s of the posts on here, seems to be a major part of your lives. Maybe some of you need a pet, or pay more attention to your spouse or something.


Your funny. :chortle:


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Kade said:


> Actually this part of the forum was created by said person. He stopped being a mod long before he left AT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



His antics as a mod here drove me away. I have just started posting here again. Hopefully some of the others he drove away will realize he is no longer a mod and start posting here again.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Mod antics. He didn't use Mod antics. Knowing him personally during his time as a mod he banned ZERO users that weren't spammers, and never pulled ONE post or thread that wasn't in the wrong forum or that wasn't spam. 

You may not like his personality or style as he was VERY honest and didn't sugar coat things or beat around the bush, but he spoke the truth and put his thoughts on the table for all. 99% of the people that aren't here aren't here because he isn't not because he drove them away. If you spent one hour with him at the range or on the phone you would think MUCH different I promise you that.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

one of the best ways to pass time with archery friends was right here. Sure some feathers got ruffled but it was all good fun and isn't that what friends are for. Short of "Dissing" someones mom this was the place. I know for a fact that more friendships were made right here then if this place didn't exist. But since the Thugs starting enforcing the rules this place has all but disappeared. So the next time you "Stuck up archers" get around you friends please don't play ruff or you may offend someone in the group. I also know that more faces turned up at Sunday shoots around the region because of this site. Not so sure the trend will continue. Maybe we should begin a "GOLFSITE" so all the prim and proper snobs can get their free info instead of paying their dues to learn it. This site would require a collared shirt and dress pants in order to enter. Must drink Scotch and by all means consider others feelings. Yeah Right. Come back Hornet and Bowtie and tell me this has just been a bad dream. Ed


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Kade said:


> Mod antics. He didn't use Mod antics. Knowing him personally during his time as a mod he banned ZERO users that weren't spammers, and never pulled ONE post or thread that wasn't in the wrong forum or that wasn't spam.
> 
> You may not like his personality or style as he was VERY honest and didn't sugar coat things or beat around the bush, but he spoke the truth and put his thoughts on the table for all. 99% of the people that aren't here aren't here because he isn't not because he drove them away. If you spent one hour with him at the range or on the phone you would think MUCH different I promise you that.



I'm sorry Kade but you are wrong. I say this from personal experience.

This will be my last post on this topic. No reason to stir up old dishwater.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

ccwilder3 said:


> I'm sorry Kade but you are wrong. I say this from personal experience.
> 
> This will be my last post on this topic. No reason to stir up old dishwater.


please dont stop...it may get him going again:happy1:


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Rattleman said:


> please dont stop...it may get him going again:happy1:


Somebody is a little pot stirrer aren't they.:wink: 

It seems a lot of people who know B.H. personally genuinely like the guy. Maybe he was just having a couple of bad days.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

ccwilder3 said:


> Somebody is a little pot stirrer aren't they.:wink:
> 
> It seems a lot of people who know B.H. personally genuinely like the guy. Maybe he was just having a couple of bad days.


Of course he had or has bad days, just like everyone else on the planet :wink:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

OMG PEOPLE! I thought everyone would have been over Brown Hornet getting booted from AT. Who cares? That guy was nothing but a thorn in the side of the AT society. He never did any good what so ever in this section of the forum or any other.

Good ridence.

There. I'm done my rant. Back to our regular scheduled programming.

:wink:

:chortle: :chortle: :chortle:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Moparmatty said:


> OMG PEOPLE! I thought everyone would have been over Brown Hornet getting booted from AT. Who cares? That guy was nothing but a thorn in the side of the AT society. He never did any good what so ever in this section of the forum or any other.
> 
> Good ridence.
> 
> ...


I even heard that "he" doesn't even shoot his bow much any more. Just sits around watching TV all the time - something about a "River".


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

ccwilder3 said:


> Somebody is a little pot stirrer aren't they.:wink:
> 
> It seems a lot of people who know B.H. personally genuinely like the guy. Maybe he was just having a couple of bad days.


I've been called many things but never a pot stirrer.ccasion1::boink::boink::angel4:


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Moparmatty said:


> OMG PEOPLE! I thought everyone would have been over Brown Hornet getting booted from AT. Who cares? That guy was nothing but a thorn in the side of the AT society. He never did any good what so ever in this section of the forum or any other.
> 
> Good ridence.
> 
> ...


:chortle: I guess I need to let him know that he needs a new roommate for Nationals then :chortle:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Kade said:


> :chortle: I guess I need to let him know that he needs a new roommate for Nationals then :chortle:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And they say I stir the pot...................


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Kade said:


> :chortle: I guess I need to let him know that he needs a new roommate for Nationals then :chortle:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got a list of people a mile long that want to hang with me buddy. What makes him think he can stay with me?


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Folks, I have been made aware that when all that mess was happening, BH was not the mod for this forum. While he was still listed as the mod, he had already quit. I have been told that when he was a mod, he never moved a single thread out of the field archery forum. So the problems were of someone else's making. Sucks that they let him take all the heat.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

and then some.. :wink:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i was told by a mod when i asked that the Stan Classic that was held in Pittsburgh (the first relocation of Atlantic City) be made a sticky, should be posted in local shoots.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

rock monkey said:


> i was told by a mod when i asked that the Stan Classic that was held in Pittsburgh (the first relocation of Atlantic City) be made a sticky, should be posted in local shoots.


Huh?


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

remember when AC was looking for a new home? they tried PGH.

the post was made announcing the shoot, i asked that it be made a sticky since it's a major event. i was told it was a local shoot and wasnt worthy of sticky status.


yeah, after re-rereading it, i confused myself too.


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeh, local for over 800 shooters, not as good of of draw, like the snow shoot in yankton though!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Speaking of the "silenced one", read the posts and view the pix in this thread
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=392659


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Now THAT's an oldie but a goodie.


----------

